# Haldex Test? (update: /w video)



## loremipsum (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi! I have a 3.2L DSG. I was wondering if there's a way to test the Quattro Haldex system without pulling away hard on slippery grass or snow? The car never threw any Haldex related codes. I just never felt the rear end doing anything around the corners. I do understand that it's mostly FWD with well under 50% power going to the rear only when it's needed. Few time I had the car on four jack stands, release the hand parking brake. Put it in D and only my front spin. Is this normal? Am I missing something here? :?

I did a full Haldex Filter and fluid service not to long ago. Also did rear diff fluid service as well. Oh and Replaced Haldex ground/earth cable.


----------



## Topsie (Jul 20, 2016)

Quite sure with all 4 wheels off the floor in 1st gear engine running, all 4 wheels should turn, then when you apply the handbrake the rear wheels should stop turning.

Can you hear your haldex pump running at all?

Check fuse (can't remember the number! Somebody??) but i'm sure if this fuse has gone the car will throw a traction control light on the dash.

Just thought, do you get any wheelspin from the front if you plant your foot down in a low gear?

Nick


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

To do the test on wet grass is the easiest and simplest of procedures as you do not need to gas it at all, it's all done at below 2k revs from a standstill gives the clutch no hassle at all and as you hang out the door watching the rear wheels you will tell within a couple of metres if it's working or not, I do mine on a monthly basis and it only takes 30 seconds.

Stevie


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

loremipsum said:


> Hi! I have a 3.2L DSG. I was wondering if there's a way to test the Quattro Haldex system without pulling away hard on slippery grass or snow? The car never threw any Haldex related codes. I just never felt the rear end doing anything around the corners. I do understand that it's mostly FWD with well under 50% power going to the rear only when it's needed. Few time I had the car on four jack stands, release the hand parking brake. Put it in D and only my front spin. Is this normal? Am I missing something here? :?
> 
> I did a full Haldex Filter and fluid service not to long ago. Also did rear diff fluid service as well. Oh and Replaced Haldex ground/earth cable.


All 4 wheels off the floor and in drive it should turn all 4 wheels. It does on manual cars and assume DSG is the same?

Check things like earth strap and connector to make sure you have a good connection


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Welly it, ESP off in the rain should be enough. You should get a short slip at the front at most before being propelled forwards with minimal fuss.


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

Is it perfectly fine to put 4 axle stands on the car and test out the 4 wheel drive?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Have you checked the earth strap and performed the output test in VCDS?

There was another post recently but turned out he had no oil in the haldex :?

If you have done an oil and filter change and can hear the pump/clutch in an output test you may have a worn clutch pack. Has the car been on a dyno lately?


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

watersbluebird said:


> Is it perfectly fine to put 4 axle stands on the car and test out the 4 wheel drive?


I tested mine in the snow, got a friend to get out the car as I stomped on the gas and asked them to watch to see if the back wheels spun up fast whilst doing like 2mph and they did.

Your method will also work and doesn't require the availability of snow haha, I can't help wondering if having it put on a ramp (the one which picks it up via the body) would be an easier way but I doubt they'd let you sit in it and throttle it for health and safety reasons.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

could ask your local tyre place for a favour?
i checked mine and all 4 wheels turned in the air


----------



## thomp1983 (Nov 5, 2016)

watersbluebird said:


> Is it perfectly fine to put 4 axle stands on the car and test out the 4 wheel drive?


Yes it's perfectly safe to test the haldex with the car on axle stands, just make sure the tyres are all clear of the ground and free to turn

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/tt-mk1- ... n-1900832/

The above thread outlines the tests and expected results. I used the sill jacking points and put the stands under the rubber mounts for the fronts and for the rear I used a block of wood and jacked it up from the rear diff and again put the stands under the rubber mounts that are in place for the arms on a lift

Chris.


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

thomp1983 said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> > Is it perfectly fine to put 4 axle stands on the car and test out the 4 wheel drive?
> ...


Ah great. Thanks Chris.


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

TT Tom TT said:


> watersbluebird said:
> 
> 
> > Is it perfectly fine to put 4 axle stands on the car and test out the 4 wheel drive?
> ...


I wouldn't mind some snow. I'll get it up on the stands soon I think.


----------



## loremipsum (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's my experience with car on jack stands. Put in in D and release the handbrake. My mind keep racing what if the stands collaps - gulp. Look in the back and notice rear driver side is spinning. Yes! Went to look at the rear passenger and it's not rolling at all. Did the foot on tires brake on the other side and opposing side spun right up. This is due to the rear differential and perfectly normal right?

I also ran Ross-Tech VCDS > AWD module and ran > output test. When Pump is on - wheels turn. Stop when pump is off. Also the same goes for Haldex clutch engaged and disengaged. Rear Wheels respond respondingly. Does mean it's all to spec? Sorry I don't have a video for the VCDS part.

Check this out 





-


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

If you don't have access to stands or a patch of wet grass to ruin you can do the circle rollout

Aim: Check the function of the coupling and the response on the car. Is to be done on level ground.

1. Drive in circle with minimum turning radius at a speed of about 10 km/h. 
Disengage the clutch and close the throttle. 
Let the car roll to full stop.

2. Drive in circle with minimum turning radius at same speed as in step 1. 
Disengage the clutch and run up the engine to 3000 - 4000 rpm and hold revs. 
Let the car roll to full stop.

*** If the coupling is working the car will stop in about half the distance in case 2 compared with case 1.

*** If there is no difference in the two cases there is a malfunction of the coupling. The problem could be caused by the coupling or by missing signals from the car. A further inspection has to be done to be able to determine the cause of the malfunction.

*** If a noise from the HLSC is noticed when turning or driving in circles the oil in the coupling is damaged. The damage can be caused by overheating or by water in the oil. drive test


----------



## watersbluebird (Oct 26, 2015)

ianpgonzaga said:


> If you don't have access to stands or a patch of wet grass to ruin you can do the circle rollout
> 
> Aim: Check the function of the coupling and the response on the car. Is to be done on level ground.
> 
> ...


I tried this and twice, the car came to a quicker stop with the revs. So I'm guessing my haldex is happy.


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Worth checking that you don't have a sticking rear caliper that is preventing the wheel turning in your test.


----------



## thomp1983 (Nov 5, 2016)

The test doesn't state both wheels front and rear should turn just at least on at each end so I wouldn't be worried personally


----------



## tonymontana (Dec 5, 2016)

Topsie said:


> Quite sure with all 4 wheels off the floor in 1st gear engine running, all 4 wheels should turn, then when you apply the handbrake the rear wheels should stop turning.
> 
> Can you hear your haldex pump running at all?
> 
> ...


fuse 31


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Because my clutch and flywheel need replacing, I wasn't keen to do the 'driving on wet grass' test. I have read so much material, so many threads on many forums, so many videos - all to gain more understanding and knowledge of how my Quattro works.
I just received my VCDS cable & software yesterday so I haven't had time to use it to check the various controllers other than quickly do an 'Auto Scan' - no haldex related fault codes came up. So, I decided to quickly jack the car, place it securely on 4 axle stands and start it, select second gear & ease out the clutch. I'd read the Audi World Haldex Output test thread but wasn't keen to use the handbrake during the test. I just wanted to confirm all 4 wheels were spinning and I like the KISS principal....

So here's a video of the results. Basically, you'll see all four wheels are spinning at slightly different speeds but the two front wheels and rear RH wheel are all spinning fairly quickly; the odd one out is the rear LH wheel which is spinning very slowly. BTW, before anyone makes a comment about 'shouldn't use floor jack to hold car off the ground' - I didn't. It's just in position after jacking the last side up..... the car is secure on 4 axle stands.






Anyone care to comment on why the rear LH wheel is spinning so slowly? Is it 'normal'? No, the brake isn't sticking on that wheel. I just did the rear brakes and both wheels turn normally by hand with the same resistance....

Edit: I just plugged VCDS in and checked 22 AWD controller. I activated the pre charge pump and heard it turn on and stay on until I clicked next. So that's a good sign, n'est ce pas?


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

I regularly do the wet grass test just to check my system and I can assure you that it is not hard on your drivetrain as the grass is so slippery that you need very little revs to induse slip at the front so even if your clutch is tired it should still work.and if you get a pal to observe from the outside then it's very easy to see when they slip. As for why one rear is slower than the rest and you have no physical drag from the brakes or the hub then it may be internal to the haldex but remember the suspension is in the dropped position because of the axle stands and is not in the road operation position with the suspension loaded which may be having an affect! Also doing it on tickover isn't giving the system much juice in which to work and internal friction may be having an effect

Stevie


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

outdoor stevie said:


> I regularly do the wet grass test just to check my system and I can assure you that it is not hard on your drivetrain as the grass is so slippery that you need very little revs to induse slip at the front so even if your clutch is tired it should still work.and if you get a pal to observe from the outside then it's very easy to see when they slip. As for why one rear is slower than the rest and you have no physical drag from the brakes or the hub then it may be internal to the haldex but remember the suspension is in the dropped position because of the axle stands and is not in the road operation position with the suspension loaded which may be having an affect! Also doing it on tickover isn't giving the system much juice in which to work and internal friction may be having an effect
> 
> Stevie


Thanks for the info, Stevie.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Van Well said:


> Because my clutch and flywheel need replacing, I wasn't keen to do the 'driving on wet grass' test. I have read so much material, so many threads on many forums, so many videos - all to gain more understanding and knowledge of how my Quattro works.
> I just received my VCDS cable & software yesterday so I haven't had time to use it to check the various controllers other than quickly do an 'Auto Scan' - no haldex related fault codes came up. So, I decided to quickly jack the car, place it securely on 4 axle stands and start it, select second gear & ease out the clutch. I'd read the Audi World Haldex Output test thread but wasn't keen to use the handbrake during the test. I just wanted to confirm all 4 wheels were spinning and I like the KISS principal....
> 
> So here's a video of the results. Basically, you'll see all four wheels are spinning at slightly different speeds but the two front wheels and rear RH wheel are all spinning fairly quickly; the odd one out is the rear LH wheel which is spinning very slowly. BTW, before anyone makes a comment about 'shouldn't use floor jack to hold car off the ground' - I didn't. It's just in position after jacking the last side up..... the car is secure on 4 axle stands.
> ...


Its an open rear diff so the torque will find the path of least resistant, in your case that is the rear right on mine its the rear left :lol: both wheels will start to spin around the same speed if you apply a small amount of revs while in the air and obviously work perfect when on the floor ... yours looks to be working perfect with nothing to worry about  also just to add if you slow the faster wheel by hand the other side spins quicker.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

Just turn the esp off and try to wheel spin it, wet/dry/grass/snow it doesn't matter, you can wheel spin a 1.0l micra so a 3.2 shouldn't be a problem, if it's spinning like any another front wheel drive car then the Haldex isn't working, if it doesn't spin then it's working. Simple, no need for axle stands etc


----------



## Van Well (Apr 8, 2017)

Jay-225 said:


> Van Well said:
> 
> 
> > Because my clutch and flywheel need replacing, I wasn't keen to do the 'driving on wet grass' test. I have read so much material, so many threads on many forums, so many videos - all to gain more understanding and knowledge of how my Quattro works.
> ...


OK great Jay, that's good to know. Thanks for confirming  
Your video has all 4 wheels spinning nicely! She's still up on axle stands tonight because I need to change the fuel filter tomorrow.


----------

